
Everything's broken and nobody's upset (2012) - thefox
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/EverythingsBrokenAndNobodysUpset.aspx
======
hNewsLover99
The "broken" items listed in Scott's 2012 blog are primarily personal
productivity- and convenience-killing annoyances. Of far greater are the
rather-more important things (like hospital operations, critical
infrastructure and even medical implant integrity) that are broken, even
though EVERYONE cares.

Software bugs cause more than lost inconvenience and productivity; they are an
important vector for malicious activity that can be life-threatening.

Have things have gotten better or worse since 2012? Alot worse, I'd say:

2012:

The worst security snafus of 2012 – so far (NetworkWorld)

Worst security snafus of 2012, part 2 (Security InfoWorld)

2013:

2013 Raises the watermark of cybercrime worldwide (In depth Analysis) (Hack
Read)

2014:

The year cyber danger doubled (Government Technology)

63 Percent of IT Security Pros Say They Can't Protect Confidential Data
(eSecurity Planet)

79 Percent of IT Administrators Want to Quit Due to Stress (eSecurity Planet)

Average company now compromised every four days, with no end to the cybercrime
wave in sight (ZDNet)

6 things security pros keep getting wrong (Security InfoWorld)

IT pros lack confidence in preventing cyber attacks, report shows (Computer
Weekly)

2015:

Anthem says at least 8.8 million non-customers could be victims in data hack
(Reuters)

US Office of Personnel Management Hacked Again (Slashdot)

Millions of records compromised in these data breaches (CSO Online)

2015's biggest data breaches: Were you a victim? (InfoWorld)

2016:

Hackers are holding a California hospital’s network hostage for $3.6 million
(The Verge)

Infamous French Hacker Calls Internet a "Digital Shantytown" (Slashdot)

Ransomware Expected To Hit 'Lifesaving' Medical Devices In 2016 (Slashdot)

OK, panic—newly evolved ransomware is bad news for everyone (Ars Technica)

Even the Dumbest Ransomware Is Almost Unremovable On Smart TVs (Slashdot)

Bruce Schneier: We're sleepwalking towards digital disaster and are too dumb
to stop (The Register)

------
ruffrey
There have been a few HN threads of late theorizing why ther are so many bugs.
My lastest theory: AI in software _development_ will fix the quality issue.
There's just too much being written at too fast a pace.

